
Ask HN: Is cloudflare putting ads on my unconfigured domains? - jimhi
I have many domains I leave dormant, sometimes I point them at cloudflare or other places in anticipation of using them in the near future.<p>Here is an example: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mintyhand.com&#x2F;
(This example will not work soon because I changed the DNS away from cloudflare)<p>All the ones I pointed at cloudflare for several months, but forgot to add to my cloudflare account seem to point to this spammy site: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.istreamingtv.com&#x2F;<p>Any ideas on how this is happening?
======
jgrahamc
No, we are not doing that. But I suggest you contact support to figure out
what is happening.

